# Finding out about recipient



## djjim22 (Mar 7, 2014)

Hi, just wondering at what point people found out whether their recipient was successful or not? And did you find out via your clinic?xx


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hey,

Most clinics will give you the result of the recipient if you ask them. Ive only heard of one that told the donor to go through the HFEA.
My 1st 2 cycles, i decided to wait until after 12 weeks in case of miscarriage. Well, i miscarried on both but when the clinic decided not to accept me for another egg share, they sent me an email telling me the reasons were because none of my recipients got pregnant.
My 3rd cycle and a different clinic, i asked as soon as i got my BFN as i knew they would only accept me if she was successful but she wasnt, so they wouldnt accept me.

My latest cycle and my 3rd clinic, i asked straight away, whilst waiting for the reply via email, i decided i didnt want to know but it was too late and i received an email later that day informing me that again my recipient wasnt successful. 

A friend of mine who also egg shared asked her clinic after the 1st transfer of her recipient and was told she wasnt successful but had some embryos frozen. So she called a year later to be told her 2nd transfer was successful and she had a little girl. 

My sister egg shared and she decided not to find out and also my friend did. Its a personal choice. If i ever did egg share again, which i hope i wont have too, i dont think i will want to know.

Good luck

Xx


----------



## djjim22 (Mar 7, 2014)

Thanks for the reply Hope. Emailed the clinic today and found out the recipient was successful. So some mixed emotions today!xx


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Thats fantastic news...

You will be on your 2ww in no time... xxxx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One (Jul 31, 2012)

Our first ICSI we decided to egg share for our treatment and was very lucky and successful on my first time but decided not to find out about the recipient as I see it as their baby not mine. Personal choice. I will not be finding out next time either when we go back for number 2 next year x


----------



## Rose10 (Aug 14, 2011)

I found out when my girls were about 2 months old we poped to the clinic to say hello and I asked then xx AND IT DID  xxx


----------



## djjim22 (Mar 7, 2014)

It's an amazing feeling isn't it rose10. Congratulations on your girls! I see you were at lwc, which one? I'm at the one in Darlington.xx


----------



## Rose10 (Aug 14, 2011)

Djjim xx yes I love it and will be doing it again next time  I look at it as my overys are apple just carrying seeds and althought those seeds may have the caristics of the apple that carryed it who's to say who owns that seed untill it's planted in someone's garden  if that makes sence xxxx 
I was at lwc in London there was lovely woman at the London one that have moved over to you one I think I can't remember her name but she was skinny long brown hair sorta reminded me of being Mexican or Spanish xxx 
You started your treatment yet ? Xx


----------

